# And they did it, bye bye sarms



## Oblivious (May 5, 2018)

sarms are now a a schedule III.
Now I am well aware that sarms dont do shit, but why the **** does the government feel the need to ban things that if used, won't hurt other people ? I mean seriously who gives a shit? why not ban cigarettes or alcohol ? they seem to be doing alot more damage than steroids could ever do, at least to those who are not morons.


----------



## stonetag (May 5, 2018)

When you figure out why the government does a lot of things, please let me know! SOB's!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2018)

Its all politicking, M8. Bunch of old white men looking to score points in the media and with their daft voting base for taking 'dangerous drugs' off the streets and thinking of the childrens...


*SARMs Control Act Would Strengthen DEA's Power to Enforce Against SARMs in Dietary Supplements*




Jennifer Grebow

Apr 25, 2018


Regulatory, Sports & Energy



New legislation introduced yesterday in the U.S. Senate would give the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) increased power to enforce against selective androgen receptor modulators, or SARMs. SARMs are synthetic drugs designed to mimic the effects of testosterone and are unapproved for use in dietary supplements but are sometimes found in products such as sports supplements targeting bodybuilders. The SARMs Control Act of 2018 introduced yesterday by Senators Orrin Hatch (R-UT) and Sheldon Whitehouse (D-RI) would add SARMs to the DEA’s list of Schedule III drugs and ensure that SARMs are regulated similarly to anabolic steroids.

FDA has not approved SARMs for use by humans and recently ramped up efforts to enforce against products marketed as dietary supplements illegally containing SARMs. Last October, the agency announced it had sent warning letters to three companies marketing dietary supplements containing SARMs. In a press statement, Donald D. Ashley, JD, director of the Office of Compliance in FDA’s Center for Drug Evaluation and Research, said, “Bodybuilding products that contain selective androgen receptor modulators, or SARMs, have not been approved by the FDA and are associated with serious safety concerns, including potential to increase the risk of heart attack or stroke and life-threatening reactions like liver damage. We will continue to take action against companies marketing these products to protect the public health.”

The bipartisan SARMs Control Act of 2018 extends the power the DEA has under the 2014 Designer Anabolic Steroids Control Act, to include authority over SARMs. In addition to adding SARMs to the list of Schedule III drugs, the bill prohibits the illegal import, export, manufacture, and distribution of SARMs.

“SARMs are synthetic drugs that have negative effects similar to those of anabolic steroids,” said Senator Hatch in a press statement. “Even though SARMS are not approved by the FDA for human use and pose the same safety risks as anabolic steroids, they have proliferated under a regime in which they are not subject to the same controls. The SARMs Control Act closes this loophole to ensure that the DEA has the authority it needs to prevent abuse and diversion of these dangerous substances.”

The bill received wide support from leaders of the dietary supplement industry, who have vocally advocated the need to ban SARMs from supplements. Last fall, industry associations joined the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency to warn consumers about SARMs in supplements. Following the introduction of the new SARMs Control Act, supplement industry associations, plus Travis Tygart, president and CEO, U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, released a joint statement showing support. Supplement industry leaders included Michael McGuffin, president, American Herbal Products Association (AHPA; Silver Spring MD); Scott Melville, president and CEO, Consumer Healthcare Products Association (Washington, DC); Steve Mister, president and CEO, Council for Responsible Nutrition (CRN; Washington, DC); and Loren Israelsen, president, United Natural Products Alliance (UNPA; Washington, DC). 

The statement reads: “Each of our organizations has consistently supported efforts to enact and enforce laws to protect consumers, eliminate bad actors marketing illegal substances masquerading as legal products, and prosecute criminals who manufacture and sell them. Your bill will help move toward this goal. The SARMs Control Act is a bold step, adding teeth to prevention and enforcement efforts in the battle against illegal substances being marketed as legitimate products. The dietary supplement industry and USADA stands ready to work with you and all of Congress to deliver a strong bill to the President.”


----------



## dk8594 (May 5, 2018)

Well I, for one, am going to sleep better knowing these dangerous drugs are off the street. Can’t tell you how many times I have walked alone at night fearful of being mugged so that some punk could get his SARM fix.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2018)

"Think of the children"


----------



## BRICKS (May 5, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> sarms are now a a schedule III.
> Now I am well aware that sarms dont do shit, but why the **** does the government feel the need to ban things that if used, won't hurt other people ? I mean seriously who gives a shit? why not ban cigarettes or alcohol ? they seem to be doing alot more damage than steroids could ever do, at least to those who are not morons.



First of all, alcohol was banned at one time.  Didn't work out so well, like everything else that's been banned, nd I imagine the repeal in alcohol prohibition was due to the fact that big money was beung lost.  Note the "strong support" from the supplement industry. I'm sure they lobbied hard to get SARMS on the naughty list.  It's all about money and how much they (the government) can take.


----------



## Mythos (May 5, 2018)

I just worry a about RC sites shutting down because of this.. No more cheap RC ancillaries..


----------



## Hurt (May 5, 2018)

But has the legislation actually been passed?


----------



## Spongy (May 5, 2018)

Hurt said:


> But has the legislation actually been passed?



No.  It was just introduced April 24th.  There has been no action on it since introduction.


----------



## Oblivious (May 5, 2018)

transformix peptides was seized, idk you tell me


----------



## mickems (May 5, 2018)

Sarms are evil don't you know. Our Government cares about our well being so, by preventing us from making our own choices, they do the thinking for us. God bless em.


----------



## Spongy (May 5, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> transformix peptides was seized, idk you tell me



Their seizure is not related to this proposed bill.


----------



## Mr P (May 6, 2018)

This Country has too far many laws, I guess that's why Canada is more peaceful not so much crime on such high rate like us, We should allow the rights for the people to choose their Pursuit of their own Happiness by proper responsibility, so I take it that Canada and other Country are more of Freedom than we, hmm,  so my question is what are we fighting for when we signed up for service, for some old tight fat congress men or women that don't know or care about our freedom!


----------



## snake (May 6, 2018)

I'm glad that both time and effort is being diverted from the ongoing opioid epidemic to SARMS. Guess they only want to fight the fights that they feel they can win.


----------



## bvs (May 6, 2018)

I injected sarms with a dirty needle once and now i have leprosy. Thank god the government stepped in!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 6, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Its all politicking, M8. *Bunch of old white men* looking to score points in the media and with their daft voting base for taking 'dangerous drugs' off the streets and thinking of the childrens...



There even some Asian and Black men working there too, who would have thought?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> There even some Asian and Black men working there too, who would have thought?




'Some' is fair to say. And increasing number of minorities in Congress, even.







I'll stand by my assertion at present however.











And that newfound diversity seems to largely emanate from one side of the aisle


----------



## malysh888 (Jul 12, 2018)

Sarms didn't kill anyone yet. and look at damn cigs and alcohol......hundreds of thousands people dead each year....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

malysh888 said:


> Sarms didn't kill anyone yet. and look at damn cigs and alcohol......hundreds of thousands people dead each year....



I don't follow the logic here. Death is the only benchmark for safety?


----------



## ShaggyLegs (Jun 4, 2020)

Is this true?  The ban went through?


----------



## German89 (Jun 4, 2020)

Oblivious said:


> sarms are now a a schedule III.
> Now I am well aware that sarms dont do shit, but why the **** does the government feel the need to ban things that if used, won't hurt other people ? I mean seriously who gives a shit? why not ban cigarettes or alcohol ? they seem to be doing alot more damage than steroids could ever do, at least to those who are not morons.



Govt funds

And just noticed that this is an old thread..


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2020)

Makes you wonder what they will try to sneak in during these crazy times when they think nobody is watching.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 6, 2020)

GSgator said:


> Makes you wonder what they will try to sneak in during these crazy times when they think nobody is watching.


^this.......


----------

